# I recently did the LR upgrade and now this window came up....Don't know which to choose?



## consofmammoth (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 10, 2019)

If that dialog box comes up, it probably means  the new version of Lightroom Classic was already opened at least once before, when it was allowed to upgrade the previous version's default catalog. When that happened, the upgraded version was named Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat.

You should probably click the second button, "Yes, use the newer, upgraded Catalog." That will open Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat. If you do this, after quitting Lightroom Classic, you might want to go into the Lightroom folder and rename Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat to something more descriptive of the version, such as "Lightroom Catalog v9.lrcat". If you do rename it, apply the same new name to the files that end in Previews.lrdata and Helper.lrdata.

If you click "No, upgrade the older Catalog", Lightroom Classic will make an upgraded copy of the previous version's catalog, so it will attempt to rename "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" to "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". But because "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat" already exists (because it looks like LR Classic already did this conversion before), it's going to have to rename its new copy "Lightroom Catalog-2-2.lrcat" which will probably contain the same data  as the already upgraded "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". This ends up confusing a large number of users; some of us have already asked Adobe if they could make this upgrading/renaming process more sensible and intuitive.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 10, 2019)

After you've opened the new catalog, go to Preferences - General and check which catalog is set as the default to open. Most people have 'Most recent catalog' selected, and that should work fine. However, if you have set a specific catalog - the old one- then Lightroom will come up with this dialog again next time, because you have set it to open the old catalog.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 10, 2019)

Use the upgraded one. You don't have to do this but I like to keep things tidy. I moved the old Lightroom Catalogue to a different location and will eventually delete it. I renamed Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat by removing the -2.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Use the upgraded one. You don't have to do this but I like to keep things tidy. I moved the old Lightroom Catalogue to a different location and will eventually delete it. I renamed Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat by removing the -2.


You can just move it to your backups folder. I name my master catalog “Master”. I’ve never liked Adobe’ default naming scheme.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 10, 2019)

That is a pretty good idea.


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 10, 2019)

Conrad Chavez said:


> If that dialog box comes up, it probably means  the new version of Lightroom Classic was already opened at least once before, when it was allowed to upgrade the previous version's default catalog. When that happened, the upgraded version was named Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat.
> 
> You should probably click the second button, "Yes, use the newer, upgraded Catalog." That will open Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat. If you do this, after quitting Lightroom Classic, you might want to go into the Lightroom folder and rename Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat to something more descriptive of the version, such as "Lightroom Catalog v9.lrcat". If you do rename it, apply the same new name to the files that end in Previews.lrdata and Helper.lrdata.
> 
> If you click "No, upgrade the older Catalog", Lightroom Classic will make an upgraded copy of the previous version's catalog, so it will attempt to rename "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" to "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". But because "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat" already exists (because it looks like LR Classic already did this conversion before), it's going to have to rename its new copy "Lightroom Catalog-2-2.lrcat" which will probably contain the same data  as the already upgraded "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". This ends up confusing a large number of users; some of us have already asked Adobe if they could make this upgrading/renaming process more sensible and intuitive.





Conrad Chavez said:


> If that dialog box comes up, it probably means  the new version of Lightroom Classic was already opened at least once before, when it was allowed to upgrade the previous version's default catalog. When that happened, the upgraded version was named Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat.
> 
> You should probably click the second button, "Yes, use the newer, upgraded Catalog." That will open Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat. If you do this, after quitting Lightroom Classic, you might want to go into the Lightroom folder and rename Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat to something more descriptive of the version, such as "Lightroom Catalog v9.lrcat". If you do rename it, apply the same new name to the files that end in Previews.lrdata and Helper.lrdata.
> 
> If you click "No, upgrade the older Catalog", Lightroom Classic will make an upgraded copy of the previous version's catalog, so it will attempt to rename "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" to "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". But because "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat" already exists (because it looks like LR Classic already did this conversion before), it's going to have to rename its new copy "Lightroom Catalog-2-2.lrcat" which will probably contain the same data  as the already upgraded "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". This ends up confusing a large number of users; some of us have already asked Adobe if they could make this upgrading/renaming process more sensible and intuitive.


How about renaming the smart preview


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 10, 2019)

Conrad Chavez said:


> If that dialog box comes up, it probably means  the new version of Lightroom Classic was already opened at least once before, when it was allowed to upgrade the previous version's default catalog. When that happened, the upgraded version was named Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat.
> 
> You should probably click the second button, "Yes, use the newer, upgraded Catalog." That will open Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat. If you do this, after quitting Lightroom Classic, you might want to go into the Lightroom folder and rename Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat to something more descriptive of the version, such as "Lightroom Catalog v9.lrcat". If you do rename it, apply the same new name to the files that end in Previews.lrdata and Helper.lrdata.
> 
> If you click "No, upgrade the older Catalog", Lightroom Classic will make an upgraded copy of the previous version's catalog, so it will attempt to rename "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" to "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". But because "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat" already exists (because it looks like LR Classic already did this conversion before), it's going to have to rename its new copy "Lightroom Catalog-2-2.lrcat" which will probably contain the same data  as the already upgraded "Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat". This ends up confusing a large number of users; some of us have already asked Adobe if they could make this upgrading/renaming process more sensible and intuitive.


Should i rename the smart preview as well.......I fpolllowed your above instructions before closing LR......is that ok


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 10, 2019)

I just followed Conrad's instruction and now these 2 windows come up 




I have already renamed all LightRoom v9 but had not quit LR before doing so. Do I need to start again and also rename smart previews?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 10, 2019)

*Never rename a catalog while Lightroom is using it!!!* You always need to quit Lightroom first, and when you rename the catalog you should also rename the previews, smart previews, and Helper .lrdata files. Then start Lightroom (you only have to do that once) by double clicking the renamed catalog file.


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 11, 2019)

Well I did not!close LR.  Remembered after I had already renamed the files. I can open it now....how badly have I screwed it up my files.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 11, 2019)

Do you back everything up?


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 11, 2019)

no


----------



## Zenon (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not a LR guru so you should wait until the experts give advice. It may be possible to rename it back to Lightroom Catalogue -2.lrcat.


----------



## consofmammoth (Nov 11, 2019)

So far it is working even though I renamed while LR was running.......I renamed my smart previews after closing so they are back. I guess I will have to wait deleting Lightroom Catalog 2lrcat  just yet!! Thank so much


----------



## Zenon (Nov 11, 2019)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 11, 2019)

Just to add I can't imagine not having my computer backed up for days like this. Time Machine that comes with Macs does a good job.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 11, 2019)

consofmammoth said:


> So far it is working even though I renamed while LR was running.......I renamed my smart previews after closing so they are back. I guess I will have to wait deleting Lightroom Catalog 2lrcat  just yet!! Thank so much


There are times when LR catalog file is open and in Memory and times the LR is active writing database entries from a staging file (journal file) to the Catalog file.   If you catch the time when the file is open, the OS will not change the file name.  If the Catalog file is closed, then the filesystem can re-name the file.  It sounds like you got lucky.


----------

